# Stevens Model 77 pump



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey question for you guys. Do you have any idea where I could find an old cleaning manual, or owners manual for one of these? I tore down my father in laws shotgun last night, pulling pins and screws and all that to get it to where I could brush the heck out of it with some Hoppes... well, I have it basically laid out so that I can clean it and put it back together and I usually am good about figuring things like this out. However, it only has one slide arm for the action and I can't get it to release and come free so i can clean it. I just was wondering if anyone has one of these old bruisers and could walk me through disassembly, cleaning and reassembly or if anyone knew where to find an old manual so that I could do it whenever the gun gets dirty. I'd like to get it cleaned, functional and use it occasionally on some hunts (its a 2 3/4 chamber and to me is more of a relic) but I would like to have some sort of guide to follow instead of randomly pulling parts and guessing on the reassembly. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat,

I have the schematic and can email it to you. pm me


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I ran some date stamps off the barrel by some of the folks at savageshooters.com and they came back telling me that the gun was made in 1954. Pretty sweet I thought... never thought I'd own a gun 23 years older than me. :shock: Anyway, got sent several schematics and heard from a guy selling an original hangdown tag and "owners manual" but it only covers safety, gun operation and that... he mentioned that I'd need to get a gunsmiths manual to find the takedown procedure for this shotgun so it looks like i"ll wind up running it into a shop, let them take it down and clean it and then show me just a real basic takedown so I can clean it if I ever hunt with it without getting really in depth. Whoooo what a project.


----------

